# TTRS option packs



## bunnyfunk (Apr 21, 2021)

Greetings!

I'm currently looking at buying a 2018 TTRS roadster, but am getting a little confused with which option packs come standard and which are...err...extra!

Could someone in the know enlighten me?

For example, was the "Comfort and Sound Pack" standard?
Also what's the "Black Styling Pack"?

Additionally, is the RS Sports Suspension Mag ride or is this an optional extra included in an option pack?

Any help would be much appreciated
--Mark


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Brought a 2018 a few weeks ago.

Comfort and Sound Packs are extras.
There is standard suspension and mag ride is the optional extra.
Electric Seats are optional
I think the black pack is optional and is has the mirrors, front lower bumper/splitter, grille surround etc painted in black.
Red Calipers are optional.
Matrix LED lights are optional.
Standard exhaust is valved but optional sports exhaust is with black tips.

No doubt more stuff is listed as extra.


----------



## bunnyfunk (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback!
..and congrats on the new purchase, how are you finding the car?

OK, so I'm guessing there are different trim levels, like the current model (3), each with various option packs included as standard or not, then you'd have the option to add more if wanted.

Think I'm slowly getting it, appears my brain needs an extra cylinder in my life 

Are there any 'must-haves' with the extras?
I'm thinking the Matrix LEDs and Magride are the two?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

bunnyfunk said:


> Are there any 'must-haves' with the extras?
> I'm thinking the Matrix LEDs and Magride are the two?


That's up to one's personal preferences entirely. I have a TTRS with, probably, all the possible bells and whistles, and, if speccing it from new, I'd certainly choose again:

+ Sports exhaust
+ Power seats
+ Matrix headlights
+ Auto climate with displays in the vents (if it's optional)
+ Satnav
+ Backup camera (good for safety of others)

Also I wouldn't bother with the magride - you set it once and forget. Personally I could be equally happy with either firm or comfort ride - both are quite firm for a daily and in line with what you may expect from this type of car 

And I wouldn't bother with the B&O sound too. It was much more important in my previous TT, but surprisingly less so in the TTRS, as the latter is a much noisier car. Its whole purpose is to appreciate the engine noise not the stereo.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

bunnyfunk said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> ..and congrats on the new purchase, how are you finding the car?
> 
> OK, so I'm guessing there are different trim levels, like the current model (3), each with various option packs included as standard or not, then you'd have the option to add more if wanted.
> ...


Its ok, good in some area's and not so good in some area's. It was a compromised fun/daily car for me as I need a bigger boot, rear seats, and to use it all year round.

I think options are based on personal preference and based on what I have I would of like 2 more options lol.

I wish had had Mag Ride, the passive suspension is so stiff, its great when the road is good which most generally are but any undulations sending you out of the seat. Ok for a weekend car but for a daily not so good for me as where I live. So Mag Ride I really recommend, although its not the end of the world, Bilstein and KW both do adaptive suspension which I will probably fit.

Electric Seats - I don't have these but its just me driving the car so the seat won't get adjusted really. Someone told me the electric seats have side supports that can be adjusted to hug you more, great if your a smaller frame.

Sports Exhaust - I don't have it, the standard valved Exhaust is enough for me tbh. I thought'd I'd be disappointed it not having the sports exhaust but I am not. Think the Sports Exhaust has black tips and is a bit louder, not sure if it had more pops and bangs on over run but I prefer not to have them anyways.

From my spec list Comfort and Sound Pack includes
- Hold Assist (Not bothered about it)
- Rear Camera (Handy but again I use my mirrors)
- B&O (Sounds ok, I'd prefer this is over stock)
- Electric Front Seats - (This is lumbar only not full electric seats annoyingly) 
- Advanced Key - (Not bothered about it)

Matrix Headlights - I do not know what the standard ones look like but these are really good again the roads by my house are very dark and back lanes so having these along with High Beam Assist really makes a difference.

I think for me my perfect spec would be for a daily car:

Electric Seats
Mad Ride
High Beam Assist
Black Pack
Matrix Headlights
B&O.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a mk2 and mk3 TTS which both had magride. I loved it. My RS doesn't have it and I don't miss it at all even though I thought I would. Mk3 TTS and RS had/have 20" wheels but personally I don't find the sports suspension on the RS harsh at all.

I have the interior styling pack too which gives you the red rings in the air vents and red piping on the seat belts. As my car id red, it's a nice touch IMO. Have most of the other options listed too - with the exception of matrix lights. Front and rear parking sensors as well as reversing camera. I love the sports exhaust especially how you can turn it on or off. Opening up in sports mode sounds amazing rather than really good, again IMO.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm currently speccing up a TTRS to replace the existing S. Mag Ride is now only available on the Vorsprung spec. Not even an option on the Coupe or Sport Models. I have it on the S running 19 inch wheels, and am slightly concerned about the standard RS sports suspension running on 20 inch wheels. Also, the Vorsprung comes 'pre-loaded' with a load of options eg side assist, keyless entry and Matrix LED lights etc etc, options which cannot be deleted and most of which are of no interest to me. In fact, most of which I specifically don't want! At the moment it seems that the Sports Edition, with a few added options will give me the spec I want (albeit without Mag Ride), and save me around £5k into the bargain.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As I said, I don't find the RS sports suspension on 20s hard at all.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bunnyfunk said:


> OK, so I'm guessing there are different trim levels, like the current model (3), each with various option packs included as standard or not, then you'd have the option to add more if wanted.
> 
> Are there any 'must-haves' with the extras?
> I'm thinking the Matrix LEDs and Magride are the two?


One option you might find useful would be the smartphone interface. This permits alternative music streaming and also different Sat-Nav options.

Audi changed the packs, and the extras included with them a few times over the years. Items such as the Hill hold, Electric seats, rear camera and advance key popped in and out of the comfort and sound pack. On 2017 - 19 models the electric seats were not included in the pack.

From the first 2018 model year brochure (07/17) the options below were available. 
Ceramic brakes - £4,695
Brake callipers in red with RS - £325
Engine cover with carbon accents - £650
RS Sport suspension with Audi Magnetic Ride ('Comfort', 'Dynamic' and 'Auto') - £995
RS Sport exhaust system, Oval-shaped, high-gloss black dual-exhaust pipes - £1,000
Top speed restriction increase to 174mph* - £1,600
Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights - £945
Matrix OLED rear lights - £800
High-beam assist - £160
Matt Aluminium Styling Pack -£800
High-gloss Black Styling Pack -£800
Privacy glass - £450
Gloss carbon door mirrors -£1,250
Door mirrors (folding with auto-dimming function) - £280
Carbon Inlays - £800
Electrically adjustable front seats - £800
RS Red Design Pack - £895
RS Grey Design Pack - £895
Storage Pack - £175
Head-level heating (Roadster only) - £495
Comfort and Sound Pack (Rear Camera, Hill Hold, Advanced Key, B&O) - £1295 
Bang & Olufsen Sound System - £625
Audi Phone Box with wireless charging - £325
Audi Smartphone Interface - £250
Advanced key - £455
Hill-hold assist - £90
Rear-view camera - £550
Audi Side Assist - £595
Camera-based traffic sign recognition - £160

By mid 2018 there were small changes. The hill hold became standard on all cars and the Audi Sport Pack was added @ £1700. 
RS Sport suspension with Audi Magnetic Ride 
RS Sport exhaust system
Tyre Pressure Monitoring System.
This pack was great value as it was £200 cheaper than taking the exhaust and suspension separately and included the tyre pressure and temperature system. Oddly there are so many second hand cars out there, from this build, that have the Suspension and exhaust but not the fancy TPMS.

The next change was the facelift 2019 and the introduction of the Base, Sport and then Vorsprung editions. This is when the TTRS options became very messy.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> Oddly there are so many second hand cars out there, from this build, that have the Suspension and exhaust but not the fancy TPMS.


Thinking about it this isn't too unusual. When I was looking to spec up an RS I noted that there were some different options available depending on which on-line system you used. If you used the Audi UK configurator, and created a build code certain options never became available. But when I was in the dealer and used their in house system a few things that I've never seen on UK cars had a price and did look to be available. One was a coloured 12 o'clock marking on the RS steering wheel, £300 I think it was. Another was an option for iguana green interior stitching. I've only ever seen this on the RS5.


----------



## bunnyfunk (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you for everyone who replied - You guys are the best!
Not sure it's worth pinning this as there is loads of great information here?

...and you've all made my life more difficult in finding one.

I think the only two options I'd like are the mag ride and nav (although the carbon interior is looking good), the rest I can upgrade.

Do you think the TTRS will hold it's value?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

From what I've heard the Mk3 RS up to 2018 facelift will hold its value better than those with the OPF upgrade. More seemed standard too IMO before all these Sport pack, Vorsprung etc.

Just keep looking until you find the one that you know is right for you. Good luck.


----------



## bunnyfunk (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks 

A fully loaded 2016 has just come up on autotrader for 39k.
15k on the clock, just happens to be the same price as a 2018 models 

I suppose because it has all the options, they can command the price?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

especially because they are OPF-free...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bunnyfunk said:


> Thanks
> 
> A fully loaded 2016 has just come up on autotrader for 39k.
> 15k on the clock, just happens to be the same price as a 2018 models
> ...


It's also because it is fast becoming roadster season and this usually sees their prices take a bit of a summer boost. We have been watching RS roadsters for a few years. I had been thinking of getting one, and now the wife is interested in upgrading her roadster. Best prices are usually through Nov - March but generally there are not many for sale at that time! In recent years the summer months have seen the most cars available, as buyers move on to their new roadster / convertible, but the prices will then outpace the Coupé.

The one you've spotted looks to be a great spec and quite low miles, you should certainly go and take a look. If the condition is great then it could certainly be worth taking the plunge. We did once put down a deposit on a near identical car, in Coventry. Sadly when we viewed the car it was clear it had significant unrecorded accident repair!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> especially because they are OPF-free...


Really? Do you genuinely think that or are just trying to be that guy? The latter models with OPF are faster mid range and look a lot sharper than the pre facelift cars. With the optional sports exhaust, they still sound just fine once on the move. I recently looked at a 2020 TTRS, test drove it, sounded and looked great. Shame it was not in a colour I liked... the search is ongoing :roll:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, this is my perception, in the 2nd hand market the pre-FL version is very appreciated for various reasons:
1) the DAZA engine sounds better than DWNA not only when idling
2) the DAZA engine is much easier to tune than DWNA: OPF is not required for the US market (the main market for the RS), therefore North-american tuners (APR, Unitronic..) that are very popular also here, don't develop stages for OPF models, and don't make downpipes with OPF delete, so realistically less attracting for people who wants to increase power
3) even some European tuners didn't release stage 2 for the DWNA engine (Revo, for example), unliek they did for the DAZA, same for OPF-delete downpipes (HJS, for example)
4) according to some bench test result, DWNA engine peak power is lower than DAZA (some says aorund 20 hp)

all above might justify higher prices than expected


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Head to head tests have shown both the sound on the newer FL model is the same and the performance for both cars are well matched, its all about where the Nm are...

explained here.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Head to head tests have shown both *the sound on the newer FL model is the same *


sure? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can't compare sound on YouTube :lol:
"modified" vs "standard"


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, then carwow has no reason to exists 8)


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Pre OPF sounded better to me, but the main reason not going for a 2019 was those fake vents on the rear bumper, absolutely hated them, otherwise in the grand scheme of things a 2019 would of been fine, I doubt on the road you'd notice much performance wise but noise wise yes you would.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

bunnyfunk said:


> Thanks
> 
> A fully loaded 2016 has just come up on autotrader for 39k.
> 15k on the clock, just happens to be the same price as a 2018 models
> ...


Prices seem to have creped up in the last month for sure. I purchased a 2018 7900 mile RS from my local Audi Dealer a month ago, with 20" wheels, comfort and sound pack, red calipers, matrix led lights, for under £40K, just had full major service, MOT, and new front Tyres, 1 owner car. Was just missing magride but I thought it was a good deal even though black was not my first choice colour so I brought it anyways.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not only to you, but to everybody (except _ Toshiba _  )



newguy said:


> *Pre OPF sounded better to me*, but the main reason not going for a 2019 was those fake vents on the rear bumper, absolutely hated them, otherwise in the grand scheme of things a 2019 would of been fine, I doubt on the road you'd notice much performance wise but noise wise yes you would.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

newguy said:


> Pre OPF sounded better to me, but the main reason not going for a 2019 was those fake vents on the rear bumper, absolutely hated them, otherwise in the grand scheme of things a 2019 would of been fine, I doubt on the road you'd notice much performance wise but noise wise yes you would.


Yeah, same for me. Test driven both and didn't notice any difference in acceleration and power delivery.

Went for the 2018 because of its noise, no fake vents and better available specs with matrix headlights, oled rear, power seats and a few others bells & whistles that can't be found in the later UK models.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

GoodThunder said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pre OPF sounded better to me, but the main reason not going for a 2019 was those fake vents on the rear bumper, absolutely hated them, otherwise in the grand scheme of things a 2019 would of been fine, I doubt on the road you'd notice much performance wise but noise wise yes you would.
> ...


Which Bells and Whistles are they then?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Dennis8118 (Oct 11, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> One option you might find useful would be the smartphone interface. This permits alternative music streaming and also different Sat-Nav options.
> 
> Audi changed the packs, and the extras included with them a few times over the years. Items such as the Hill hold, Electric seats, rear camera and advance key popped in and out of the comfort and sound pack. On 2017 - 19 models the electric seats were not included in the pack.
> 
> ...



Hello Barmybob , is this list including the 2017 67 Reg TTRS or the late 2016 and 2017 is same or others different ? Do you have any extra list for 2016 or 2017 ? Because in the time i'm looking at a unit for it , one question is the Direct Tire Pressure Monitoring System is as you mention above fancy TPMS the Bar & Temperature or it's just a normal one ? And if got Matrix LED Headlights the High-Beam Assists becoming standard to the Matrix headlights or it's still an optional ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, and yes


----------



## Dennis8118 (Oct 11, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, and yes


Hello Kevin , your yes and yes is for which answer ? Thanks for your replying me


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apologize for the hurried reply

TT-RS has dynamic TPMS
Matrix lights include high beam assist (they will adjust the high beam according to situation, i.e oncoming/ahead vehicles etc)


----------



## Dennis8118 (Oct 11, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> apologize for the hurried reply
> 
> TT-RS has dynamic TPMS
> Matrix lights include high beam assist (they will adjust the high beam according to situation, i.e oncoming/ahead vehicles etc)


Thanks Kevin for the reply , so meaning the Direct TPMS is which didn’t show the Temperature and PSi right ? We need retrofit it again right ? For the Matrix Headlights which meaning it’s directly coming with High-Beam Assists right ?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry for not spotting this, not been on here too much lately.

Simple TPMS, which uses the ABS system to measure wheel speed, is standard on all RS's. The advanced TPMS, that uses sensors in the wheels is / was optional.

All RS's have LED lamps, I understand auto main beam was available as an option. Matrix LED lamps have many LED's that can illuminate different sections of the road. They are usually always on main beam but turn off sections when cars are observed by the camera. They also use satnav data and auto dip when entering a built up area (Handy to remember this bit) and also predict corners.

Last week I was in rural Norfolk and thought my matrix lamps were broken. I was in a dark car park and they wouldn't turn on. I left the car park, passed a national speed sign and they turned on - exactly as they should!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

RS line-up (TT-RS, RS3/4/5/6/7) has direct TPMS, at least here in italy
Matrix function is active only above certain speed (32 km/h, if I remember well), that's why sometimes you can think they are not functioning (however, you can set a lower activation speed with VCDS, as I did)


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a set of Matrix Oled tail lights for sale plug n go 4 months old as new sold my TTS vorsprung


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

are the animated ones?
in mint conditions?
which price?


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> are the animated ones?
> in mint conditions?
> which price?


Yup fully animated UK spec in brand new condition l would have posted them in the Classified section but l couldn't find it on this forum l sold my Vorsprung last week


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Why did you sell the RS? It can hardly have been run in?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, may you gently send me the requested price via PM? 



jassyo06 said:


> Yup fully animated UK spec in brand new condition l would have posted them in the Classified section but l couldn't find it on this forum l sold my Vorsprung last week


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, may you gently send me the requested price via PM?


How do l pm ?I can't see the option to do this mate...could you pm me and I'll reply 
James


----------



## jesarshare (Dec 13, 2021)

I wish had had Mag Ride, the passive suspension is so stiff, its great when the road is good which most generally are but any undulations sending you out of the seat. shareit app vidmate apk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not surprised. Many people think MR is a sportier/stiffer suspension than std mechanical one, when in reality is not that stiffer when in _dynamic_, but sensibly softer when you are in _comfort_ or even _auto_
with '20 wheels and shitty Italian roads, would have been a nightmare without it, for me


----------

